# SC Gators



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 14, 2009)

Season opened up a couple days ago and I figured I'd pass along some of the lizard reports I've seen..

8'6''






13'


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 14, 2009)

If I come down some season can I go along with you???? Looks like fun. =P~ 

You shoot with just a bow or use something else also? 

What do you do with them after you kill them? 
Does somebody buy them from you to make things?


----------



## Jim (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome! When is your turn?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't have the equipment or boat to do it, so I didn't put in for a tag. 

Most people shoot them with a bow/crossbow or harpoon them, and then bring them along side the boat (required by law) before it is secured and killed.

People eat the tail meat as is and get the rest cubed. I think some may sell the hides or trade them in to a processor in exchange for the meat processing itself.


----------



## ilinimud (Sep 15, 2009)

This may make me look dumb, but i did not know SC had big (13+ ft) gators.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 15, 2009)

I didn't either until last year (the first season). A couple around the 13' mark were killed and one that was 13'10'' I believe :shock:


----------



## ilinimud (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, that is pretty impressive!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 18, 2009)

Fella's claiming it's the "record" but no official record has been recorded. 13+ feet though


----------



## cyberflexx (Sep 18, 2009)

Dang, those would make a you a nice pair of boots, and belt and wallet and maybe a man-purse.

How old would one 13 foot be?


----------



## ilinimud (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats crazy. And to think that they have to harpoon them, then bring them beside the boat to kill them is just nuts! How long do you think it would take to get a 13+ footer close to the boat without flipping it? Scary..........


----------



## Specknreds (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow that some good eatin' there. 

That gator is well over 20 years old, maybe over 30.

It must be a good year. Everyone I know in MS and LA filled their tags the opening weekend.

We had a 15'r at work after Katrina and the idiots wouldn't quit feeding it. The Wildlife and Fisheries ended up shooting it  . We enjoyed watching it every morning right beside our maintenance shop.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 20, 2009)

Several of the TX guys on another forum that I belong to decided not to fill all of their tags this year because the skin price was down so much.

I would love to do that. I don't know what in the heck I would do with it afterwards, but I would still like to try it. :mrgreen:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 20, 2009)

That "record" was 13'5'', which is 2 inches shorter than the biggest last year. It had a 6 foot gator minus the head in its stomach :shock: 

9'10''





These fellas get it done.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 20, 2009)

Found another one. 13'2''


----------



## Andy (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW! I bet that makes you SC guys think about going out in your lil' tin boats.. LOL
Makes me think of.......

















THIS!!! BRING 'EM ON!!


----------

